#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Do video games make players more aggressive?

## Helena

Video games are of different types but most of them are related with violence and that is the reason behind their popularity as well. It's because game addicts feel excited while shooting or chasing and murdering someone in the game.
In my point of view the level of violence on video games plays a major role in shaping a person's thought.The shoot out in Munich,Germany is an example of such incident where *an 18-year-old gunman killed nine people back in July 2016.The reports state that he was a fan of first-person shooter video games!* 
The bitter truth is that, most video game addicts are children and the chances of predisposition towards aggression is very high! Still people debate that there aren't any connection between the video games and a person's behavior.


*Do violent video games negatively affect a person, especially children? Do they get outraged over the time?*
*Share your opinion*

----------

